# Manufacturer vs Alko Plated Weights



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been following the Burstner 747 train weight thread with some interest and it seems that the 747 has the same issue as I have with my Burtsner Elegance A class - an apparent discrepancy between the under bonnet Alko plate and the exterior Burstner plate. The Alko and Burstner plates are identical for Line 1 = MTPLM (4000kg) and Lines 3 & 4 = front and rear axles (1850kg and 2300kg respectively) but differ in the second line, which I understand to be the GTW - the under bonnet Alko plate states 5500kg whereas the Burstner body plate states 5200kg.
Does Line 2 refer to the same weight (GTW) on both plates and if so why the discrepancy and which is correct??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, line 2 should always be the train weight. Presumably it was re-assessed after Burstner did their bit; it may be that the bodywork that they put on altered the set up, so reducing the train weight. My Pilote has 3 plates, one by Peugeot, one by Alko, and one by Pilote. I don't know whether the train weight is different, but the gross vehicle weight is higher on the pilote plate (3850 rather than 3500 on the base vehicle).


----------

